# Childhood Pics



## debodun (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

A lovely reflection of a little history!

You looked smashing in both pics, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2021)

Awww, Deb, you look adorable in both photos. I loved playing dress up. They used to make plastic high heels for little girls. Mine always broke. Guess I was too much of a tomboy 

me, 5 yrs old:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

A lovely picture, Pinky!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 7, 2021)

Me at a few months old.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 7, 2021)

Me at age 12.  UGH!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Me at age 12.  UGH!View attachment 143641


Lovely photo  You look older, like 15-16!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 7, 2021)

Lovely pictures, Lew!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 7, 2021)

Me at 4 years old


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2021)

Me visiting Santa a Loooong time ago.


----------



## charry (Apr 4, 2021)

Me with mum ...aged 6...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Me visiting Santa a Loooong time ago.View attachment 158252


that look on your face is something else.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

i don't have any of my pics from when i was little. they were on my facebook page and i forgot to download them when i got mad and left facebook.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)

Me, doing a drink milk ad for our local newspaper.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

Changed my mind


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2021)

Naked and unafraid


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 4, 2021)

Me at two years old...











...sorry, cameras weren't invented yet. 

Tony


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm the baby in the faded/torn pic.

Youngest in the pic.

I'm about 14 yrs. old. Far right.  mY dad did not let us show our bathing suits.  That is him at the very right side of the pic.  He was to die a couple of years after this pic was taken.

Mom holding a baby Pam.  lol


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 4, 2021)

me standing mom holding kid brother early 50s


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 4, 2021)

3rd grade Christmas program... I'm in the back with the mantilla.  We each (as you probably already figured) represented different countries and spoke about their Christmas traditions.  I was supposed to be Spain.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> that look on your face is something else.


  Your right, I probably didn't want to visit Santa.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2021)

My Mom my older sister and me after our school's may procession.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 4, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Me at two years old...
> 
> ...sorry, cameras weren't invented yet.
> 
> Tony



The camera obscura was around in the 1600's, you ain't foolin nobody.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 5, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The camera obscura was around in the 1600's, you ain't foolin nobody.


Oh darn!  Well, it was worth a try anyway.   

Tony


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 5, 2021)

It was evident early on that I was not musically inclined. My parents and sisters were though.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 5, 2021)

I was just a couple of months old in this one.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Your right, I probably didn't want to visit Santa.


Honestly I don't think many kids did. So many seemed afraid of Santa.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Honestly I don't think many kids did. So many seemed afraid of Santa.


Of course.  He smelled like liquor.



Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

There were very few pics of me as a child, those we had were split between the family , and my  younger sister got the best ones of me cuz she was in them ..

Here's me with a screwed up face on my 2nd birthday, with my elderly auntie... in the back slums of Glasgow Scotland  where she lived...


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm first in the line and my sister is next to the last. The rest are some of my cousins.


----------



## Dana (Apr 6, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> View attachment 158259View attachment 158260View attachment 158261



_You still have your lovely smile Becky!_


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 6, 2021)

Me and my first set of wheels.


----------



## Dana (Apr 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Me and my first set of wheels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158586


_Love the trousers and the neatly combed hair !_


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 6, 2021)

Dana said:


> _Love the trousers and the neatly combed hair !_


Mom liked to fuss with our hair and always bought our trousers in size "he'll grow into them".


----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice wheels Murrmurr


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2021)

Summer family vacation, with my parents my older brother and sister, and me. My Mom made our dresses.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 7, 2021)

so many photos lost in a fire. I had one of me in diapers sitting behind the steering wheel in granddads 38 olds coupe and another of grandma standing over me watching me crawl across the front lawn.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2021)

My Mom's mom and dad and some of the many cousins. The ones with the red dots are my older brother my older sister and pesty me sitting on the bed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

*My cousin had this on my Facebook page today. One of My cousins is the boy at the end,I am next to him and then my sister and another cousin.

 *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 17, 2021)

*"Baby Biz"

*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Me and my first set of wheels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158586


You are rockin' that hair!    Nice wheels.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 17, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Summer family vacation, with my parents my older brother and sister, and me. My Mom made our dresses.
> 
> View attachment 158599


Your older brother's in the white shirt? He's a cool looking dude. Looks a lot like my dad.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Oops !


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Your older brother's in the white shirt? He's a cool looking dude. Looks a lot like my dad.


 He was 13 yrs old when I was born. He got married when I was 7yrs old and had his first son when I was 9yrs old. That a when I got the name "Auntie Barbara will do it." If the baby ever needed to be watched.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2021)

Me, probably freezing my ass off, but when grandma said smile, I smiled.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 17, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> He was 13 yrs old when I was born. He got married when I was 7yrs old and had his first son when I was 9yrs old. That a when I got the name "Auntie Barbara will do it." If the baby ever needed to be watched.


I was 16 when my youngest brother was born, and 2 years later my little sister was born. I'm the middle of 3 older brothers of the youngest two.


----------



## 911 (Apr 23, 2021)

OK, so here's a picture of me in 3rd grade. My hair color and style has changed significantly and yes, I still have my hair.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Baby me


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2021)

*Me and my mom visiting my grandfather in Los Angeles. I was 4 or 5 years old.*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2021)

Dad and his first son, me. Me and my first son. Same area, different house.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2021)

Mom and me, 1950


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 160311 Me, probably freezing my ass off, but when grandma said smile, I smiled.


I can still hear the sound of those old snow pants!


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

One of my cousins posted this on Facebook on Halloween which is his birthday and me and my sister and some of our other cousins were there. (I had over 80 first cousins on my Mom's side of the family. For the life of me I can't remember who me and my sister were supposed to be. I was the younger one with the red dot. And My  sister was the other one with the dot.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 23, 2021)

Wow so may of you seem to have big families! I'm an only child of an only child so no aunts, uncles or cousins. Poor me


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Wow so may of you seem to have big families! I'm an only child of an only child so no aunts, uncles or cousins. Poor me


  I feel so lucky to have come from a large family. My Mom had 6 brothers and 5 sisters and they were all wonderful. We all lived close to one another and I loved it.The sad part is when you lose a family member.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2021)

My o/h is an only child, so he enjoys the get-together's with my family. He has cousins, but they have lost touch over the years.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, let’s talk about big families. My wife, little blond at green line, had 14 brothers and sisters. Those cold country nights one had to stay cozy...


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> 'My o/h is an only child, so he enjoys the get-together's with my family. He has cousins, but they have lost touch over the years.


  My Husband had 4 sisters and 2 brothers. I had one brother and one sister,but it blew his mind when he saw how many cousins I had on my Moms side. I had a lot of cousins on my Dad's side but we weren't close to them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 23, 2021)

My mommy and me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My mommy and me.
> 
> View attachment 161428


Absolutely adorable


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2021)

Delete


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 160311 Me, probably freezing my ass off, but when grandma said smile, I smiled.


Just too cute!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Delete


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Apr 23, 2021)

From around 1947 in my Grandfathers old hay truck.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 23, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My mommy and me.
> 
> View attachment 161429


Miss Diva, you look so tiny!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 23, 2021)

Llynn said:


> View attachment 161433
> From around 1947 in my Grandfathers old hay truck.


Looks like you're smokin a pipe.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 23, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Looks like you're smokin a pipe.


It was a corn cob. probably one of my Grandpa's new ones. I think the child abuse statutes have expired so I felt safe in posting this.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2021)

I have no idea what I’m doing in this photo, but that is the window to my room and I spent many a night star gazing from this roof.


----------



## katlupe (May 1, 2021)

My brother, me and our neighbor.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2021)

Take your little brother to school day.


----------



## katlupe (May 1, 2021)

One of my birthday parties in our back yard. I have the hat on and my brother is standing behind me.


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2021)

Me with my sister's Barbara Ann Scott doll. I was naughty and cut her hair ..


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

About twelve years ago, the last member of my father's generation had died. It was my aunt Joyce, she was my father's sister-in-law. Her first born, my cousin and I, have a wonderful rapport, we are more like brother and sister rather than first cousins. 

At the funeral my sister produced a photo that I had never seen before. It really moved me. It's a picture of my parents with me, at a street market. What was so moving is my mother's appearance. She would be dead in less than ten years hence, she died from TB. I can only remember her looking unwell, such was tuberculosis. But in this photo she looks so bright and healthy.

All members of the armed forces were given an outfit of civilian clothes following demobilisation at the end of WW2. The suit that my father is wearing was his demob suit. So taken with was I that I have had a copy made. At the end of WW2, Britain endured nine more years of rationing, looks like ice cream was off ration by the way that I was enjoying mine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> About twelve years ago, the last member of my father's generation had died. It was my aunt Joyce, she was my father's sister-in-law. Her first born, my cousin and I, have a wonderful rapport, we are more like brother and sister rather than first cousins.
> 
> At the funeral my sister produced a photo that I had never seen before. It really moved me. It's a picture of my parents with me, at a street market. What was so moving is my mother's appearance. She would be dead in less than ten years hence, she died from TB. I can only remember her looking unwell, such was tuberculosis. But in this photo she looks so bright and healthy.
> 
> ...


I have always loved double-breasted sports coats and overcoats/topcoats on men.

There is something so over and above the norm of single-breasted, and that doesn't go to say single-breasted sports coats can't complete, just that double-breasted has always had a way of reminding me that the wearer behind such a style really knows how to dress.

The History of the double-breasted overcoat.

https://therake.com/stories/style/the-history-of-the-double-breasted-overcoat/


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

What a lovely compliment Marg, thank you. There's a kind of humour in looking older than my father, but the tailor that made my suit told me that mine was not the first reproduction that he had done. He also added your sentiment and how he liked the double breasted appearance. Here's his handiwork:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment Marg, thank you. There's a kind of humour in looking older than my father, but the tailor that made my suit told me that mine was not the first reproduction that he had done. He also added your sentiment and how he liked the double breasted appearance. Here's his handiwork:
> View attachment 162806


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What a lovely compliment Marg, thank you. There's a kind of humour in looking older than my father, but the tailor that made my suit told me that mine was not the first reproduction that he had done. He also added your sentiment and how he liked the double breasted appearance. Here's his handiwork:
> View attachment 162806


Over the top, wow! You and your wife look exquisite, Horseless!

Your suit is amazing, and the double-breasted style really raises the bar.

Absolutely love your wife's outfit, too! So incredibly fashionable.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2021)

*Absolutely stunning HC. You both are effortlessly elegant. I also love your shoes. I know this is off topic, but I recall how gorgeous the pic of your red and white kitchen was. If you care to share further pics of your house interior I would be delighted. *


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

Ladies, you make me blush, such kind compliments. Thank you very much, both of you. I will pass on your remarks to my wife. She made her own outfit in that photo, in fact that's where she has gone off to right now, the fabric shop that she keeps in business, single handed.


----------



## katlupe (May 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Me with my sister's Barbara Ann Scott doll. I was naughty and cut her hair ..
> 
> View attachment 162801


Did you get in trouble?


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Did you get in trouble?


No .. my parents were quite lenient.

About 20 years ago, I saw a woman at a mall selling the same doll in mint condition, for $50. I should have bought it and given it to my sister.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> *Absolutely stunning HC. You both are effortlessly elegant. I also love your shoes. I know this is off topic, but I recall how gorgeous the pic of your red and white kitchen was. If you care to share further pics of your house interior I would be delighted. *


A lady who asks so politely, how could I possibly refuse? Here's our kitchen, some of the photos do depict a work in progress but it's all finished now:


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2021)

Oh my, that is just beautiful. Thank you so much for permitting me to be a part of this, HC. You have just made my day.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2021)

Oh, I have a question, if I may? What is the appliance next to the dishwasher? I can’t seem to figure it out. 
Perhaps a freezer? Now I am intrigued.


----------



## dobielvr (May 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Miss Diva, you look so tiny!


I know, I was thinking the same thing!  lol
And then I thought....where'd they find a coat that tiny?  lol


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My mommy and me.
> 
> View attachment 161429


such a doll


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, I have a question, if I may? What is the appliance next to the dishwasher? I can’t seem to figure it out.
> Perhaps a freezer? Now I am intrigued.


We don't have a dishwasher, except me, I'm the dishwasher. There's only the two of us so it takes about five minutes to have everything washed, cleaned and put away. What you see near the door is a washing machine, the two appliances covered in magnetic stickers are a fridge and freezer. We have a much larger freezer that lives in the garage. That we use to replenish the day to day items kept in the kitchen freezer. 
And thank you for your lovely compliments, much appreciated.


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> We don't have a dishwasher, except me, I'm the dishwasher. There's only the two of us so it takes about five minutes to have everything washed, cleaned and put away. What you see near the door is a washing machine, the two appliances covered in magnetic stickers are a fridge and freezer. We have a much larger freezer that lives in the garage. That we use to replenish the day to day items kept in the kitchen freezer.
> And thank you for your lovely compliments, much appreciated.


  My pleasure, and thank you for assuaging my curiosity. Interior design and gardening are two of my passions. You have given me some excellent ideas re my own kitchen upgrade.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2021)

*I Had a Terrific childhood. My parents were loving, caring, and pleasant all the time. Every year we went to the seashore for the first 2 weeks of July. A lot of my Aunts, Uncles, and cousins would also be there so we always had someone to play with and go on rides on the Boardwalk together. We all stayed on the same block so you always had someone to hang out with. I wish the kids of today could have the carefree childhood I did.
*


----------



## Leonie (May 16, 2021)

Probably taken in late 1945 or early 1946.  

Geez, I doubt I was even walking, but as always, Mum obviously insisted I wear shoes.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2021)

Me and my boyfriend at our 8th grade dance.


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Me visiting Santa a Loooong time ago.


Musta been the age when Santy was scary

Me?

I was distracted 

(the elves were *HOT*!)


----------



## Gary O' (May 29, 2021)

Bath time


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2021)

Here I am ready to take on the world. My bike in the barn.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Bath time
> 
> View attachment 167244


I was just having a laugh looking at this picture, Gary, because I remember my boys dragging their flippers, masks, and snorkels into the bathroom on bath night! Went on for years! LOL!

Anyhow, I used to help my mom bath my baby siblings in the kitchen sink.

As for my kids I had one of those old-fashioned rubber baby baths I'd set up on the kitchen or bathroom counter, but quickly found that laying a bath towel down on the inside of the bathtub and bathing them in the full-sized tub was easier and required less fussing around.


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2021)

That’s me on the porch roof and my rooms window. I think I was wire brushing the tin roof getting it ready to paint.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Absolutely adorable


Thank you Shalimar and @hollydolly


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 167363


That pink was working for you!


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2021)

One more at the old homestead. Note the old woodshed on the right. The building behind it was our chicken coop.


----------



## dobielvr (May 31, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (May 31, 2021)

I messed up.....made a dupe.  My first time doing this...

Me and my little dog Petey
I was prob 5yrs old


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I messed up.....made a dupe.  My first time doing this...
> 
> Me and my little dog Petey
> I was prob 5yrs old


Such a sweet picture, Dob!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 2, 2021)

Me and my sister, Janet, on family camping trip in California.  I was 2 or so


playing with best friend Tommy in Alhambra, CA.  My mother was of the cut-bangs-short generation 



kindergarten — what was it with the bangs 1/2 way up my forehead? Lol.  



Post-Christmas at like 1yr old.  I had rec’d new toys but apparently was not ready to relinquish the old ones...  hence, I made myself comfy in one of the boxes and re-read a favorite book.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Me and my older sister and she is my best friend.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 28, 2021)

Me at the front of the little corner grocery store that Mom and Grandpa Bailey ran, in north Idaho.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 28, 2021)

This is at about age 12-13, with my Welsh Pony, Dandy.
 If you look close, you can see my little dog, Sugar, standing in the saddle. She always went along when I went riding, sometimes running along beside.   When she got tired, I would lean over and pick her up and she would ride on the saddle behind me. She really loved riding along on Dandy !


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2021)

It's funny because just today a friend of mine sent me a picture of me and her in her yard. Her family moved in when we were both 10yrs old. We became friends immediately. They were remodeling their yard and because we were such close friends my family remodeled ours also. The yards were supposed to have a fence separating them, but because we were both such close friends we never built the fence dividing them. Then the 2 of us planted a garden on both sides of the yard. In the picture, we were about 13 yrs old and for the first time, I was the taller girl in any picture from the past. We are still very close friends The baby was her older brother's child.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

​Not me, but this lady reminded me so much of my grandma.  She even had the same tablecloth...



​


----------

